# Going to contact IBEW about an apprenticeship



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

You pretty much have the info down, although if you have any experience you can come in at say a 50% apprentice but you would still go through the entire program. You're start at a higher rate but wouldn't get another raise until your schooling catches up to whatever pay scale you started at. I didn't get the higher rate for military service but it did help with the interview. I know others that did after me and it never hurts to ask. If you only have a year left in the Marines definitely start making the calls now, it shows you are interested and they tend to like ex military because you tend to be much more disciplined. 

What area are you thinking of going to work in?


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Call the local about when they are testing.I sometimes regret not staying at Cherry Point MCAS and getting a civlian job at the rework facility.Love N.C.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Veteren=golden ticket. Over half of my classmates are veterans. Thanks for your service and good luck.


----------



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

heavyduty73 said:


> http://helmetstohardhats.org/


I checked there, and the only thing In my area was cement cutters and welders. 


Thanks for your help everybody? What kind of test can I expect to take as part of the hiring process? What are the questions like?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Service exempts you from testing in my local.


----------



## jmerf76 (Nov 15, 2010)

Start talking to the Union now. Shows them you're serious, and like someone else said, they tend to like military cause they're more disciplined. You'll have to take an aptitude test before they interview you. Nothing really electrical on the test. Just math, reading skills, and mechanical relations (if gear A rotates counterclockwise, how will gear B turn, etc). They usually take the top 30 or 40 or whatever in for interviews, depending on how many they're hiring. They have set scales and raise intervals. Very rarely do people skip beginners wages, but it does happen. IBEW has great benefits and retirement plans, and our wages are usually higher than our non-union counterparts. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

MikeJH said:


> I checked there, and the only thing In my area was cement cutters and welders.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help everybody? What kind of test can I expect to take as part of the hiring process? What are the questions like?


Electrician-welders are in demand for large industrial jobs. Basically these are electricians who can also weld -- typically stick weld. They typically follow other electricians and weld the unistrut conduit supports to I-beams and remove the window clamps. Other jobs include welding aluminum isolated-phase busses (hollow aluminum pipe--such as in power plants), and other odd welding jobs. You might want to consider starting in the welding trade and jumping ship once an electrical apprentice position opens up for you.

I've never heard of an electrician-cement cutter before. You can probably skip that.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

The Helmets to Hardhats program isn't available everywhere. I first applied to the Vineland, NJ local which was a H2H participating local. They were very good with answering any questions I had and their website was geared to helping veterans find work. My plans changed and I ended up in Richmond. No H2H program here. My DD214 was required during the application process, but it was pretty cut and dry. If you qualify for the Post 9/11 GI Bill, it can be used for the OJT/apprenticeship program as of last Oct. if you're planning on attending college down the road, I'd save it. It doesn't pay much compared to what you'd get for college. If I can help answer any questions you have about the GI bill or H2H, feel free to PM me. Anyway, congrats, short timer and thanks for your service.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

MikeJH said:


> I'm going to contact them this week to find out if there are any openings for apprenticeships coming up and what I need to do. I still have a year left in the marines, do you think it's too early to call them?
> What advice do you guys have as far as questions to ask?
> What about pay negotiations? Obviously I wouldn't bring this up unless I got an interview, but I always thought with union apprenticeships you started out at a set amount and raises we're preset every 6 to 12 months until you get your card. I'm not sure how unions work but I've heard this from a couple of guys who are union, not electricians though. Forgive me if my questions sound stupid, I don't know anybody I can actually talk to about it.
> Anyways if anybody has any good advice I would greatly appreciate it
> ...


The closest IBEW local to you would probably be in Charlotte and Charleston in South Carolina.I wish you well on you well in your search.


----------



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Molly thanks for the info, I do have some questions regarding the GI bill, how exactly do I Pm you?


----------

